# Solved: 800703f1 error



## elkrott

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3032 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 5 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 223434 MB, Free - 100620 MB; F: Total - 32756 MB, Free - 21821 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0G848F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
Antivirus: McAfee
Browser: Google Chrome

Can't update windows keep getting error 800703f1

Ran Advance System Care tried updates again, no help
Ran Malwarebytes then tried updates again, no help
Tried system restore back a week no help
Uninstalled Advance System Care and tried updates again, no help
Reinstalled Advance System Care and tried again, no help


----------



## Tabvla

Have you tried running the following command: -

sfc /scannow

Please note that there is a space between the c and the /

T


----------



## elkrott

Tried but get following message. You must be administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility


----------



## Tabvla

Agree.... but can't you login as an Administrator..?

T.


----------



## elkrott

Thought i was the administrator.


----------



## Tabvla

Go to Control Panel > User Accounts, click on your account and then see what type of account it is - it should be either a Standard Account or an Administrator Account.

T.


----------



## TheShooter93

Go to the Start screen and search for "CMD".

Right-click "CMD" and choose "Run as Administrator".

Then try the sfc command again.

---------------------------------------------------------------



elkrott said:


> Ran Advance System Care tried updates again, no help


Running "registry cleaners" are a good way to trash your system. I suggest uninstalling this program along with any other "optimizers" or "registry cleaners" you may have.

If you ran this program before the problem starting occurring, it may or may not be related due to operating system corruption.


----------



## elkrott

tried searching on cmd get the cmd type in screen right clicking does not bring up run as administrator Some of my windows updates run and in stall but when it configures update I get this message Failure configuring windows updates reverting changes do not turn off your computer My login account says I'm administrator


----------



## TheShooter93

Please follow the directions here: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2754-elevated-command-prompt-open-windows-8-a.html


----------



## elkrott

ran system it found some corrupt files it couldn't fix


----------



## TheShooter93

Instead of downloading/installing all available updates through Windows Update, try selecting just a few to see if a handful are successful.


----------



## elkrott

I have been doing that, sometimes one will install but not always
Interesting that now no updates are available 
Something must have removed them can't believe all were installed.


----------



## Tabvla

elkrott said:


> ......
> _Interesting that now no updates are available
> Something must have removed them can't believe all were installed_......


Go to - Control Panel > Windows Update and click on "View update history" - that will provide you with a complete record of updates.

T.


----------



## elkrott

I have already done that at one time I had 10 important updates and 18 unimportant updates waiting to be installed.
Three were installed one on 3/18 two on 3/19
As soon as more updates show up im going to try installing them on a clean boot.


----------



## Tabvla

And like Cody has already advised.... try installing them just one at a time.

T.


----------



## TheShooter93

elkrott said:


> I have already done that at one time I had 10 important updates and 18 unimportant updates waiting to be installed.
> Three were installed one on 3/18 two on 3/19
> As soon as more updates show up im going to try installing them on a clean boot.


So you currently have no new updates to download and/or install?


----------



## elkrott

Is there a way to install Windows updates in safe mode? I can get into Safe Mode but can't find place to run Windows updates.


----------



## valis

howdy elkrott. Did you see TheShooter's question regarding if you have updates left to install?


----------



## elkrott

I have updates to install but I understand I need to put update file on my desktop so I can run then in Safe Mode.
They are not available on Control Panel in Safe Mode
Now Im trying to find the update file to do this.


----------



## elkrott

TheShooter93 said:


> So you currently have no new updates to download and/or install?


Yes I have updates but to run them in Safe Mode I understand I have to download update file to my Desktop so I can run them from Safe Mode. As you probably are aware cant access updates from Control Panel in Safe Mode.Don't know where this update file is stored.


----------



## elkrott

Found Windows 8 update file in WinSxS. Updates not installed have a prefix of PENDING. I now have them on my desktop now just have to figure out how to execute them.
Any idea what program or app I need to run them?


----------



## TheShooter93

Even if you are able to get them to download and/or install in Safe Mode, that does not fix the problem of them not downloading/installing while in Windows normally. But no, I am not aware of a program that allows you to install Windows Updates other than Windows Update.

Do you have your Windows CD/DVD?


----------



## elkrott

Yes I have Win 8 CD 
If I could run updates in Safe Mode it would tell me my problem is probably being caused by one of my apps and not Windows.


----------



## TheShooter93

You can try performing a *Windows 8/8.1 Repair Installation*. This should fix the issue if the problem is related to a corruption in Windows.


----------



## elkrott

Website says its for Win 8.1 I'm running OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit 
I have the Windows 8 CDs for 32 and 64 bits.


----------



## TheShooter93

Try the following: *Windows 8 Repair Install*.


----------



## elkrott

Found problem but how do I fix it.
Updates that don't install are not for my Win 8 64 PC getting Win 7 and Vista and other updates.


----------



## TheShooter93

That's odd.

Could you provide an example?


----------



## elkrott

Looking for one. Here's another problem 
Security Update for Windows 8 (KB3032323)
When I try to download and run it I get message
This Update Not Applicable to Your Computer.


----------



## elkrott

TheShooter93 said:


> That's odd.
> 
> Could you provide an example?


Sorry I was mistaken. Was looking at install downloads from Microsoft www.microsoft.com/download/en/default.aspx and saw same name on Vista update and Win 7 etc..
Wonder why they use same name for different operating systems.

www.microsoft.com/download/en/default.aspx


----------



## TheShooter93

Seeing as the original problem is still present, I still suggest the *Windows 8 Repair Install*.


----------



## elkrott

TheShooter93 said:


> Seeing as the original problem is still present, I still suggest the *Windows 8 Repair Install*.


 Tried reinstall of Win 8 but it failed no message given.
Im going to mark this solved and stop trying.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## elkrott

Giving up, so marked it solved even though its not solved.


----------

